# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πτηνιατρος στη Θεσσαλονικη;

## alex1986lunatic

Θα ηθελα αν γινεται να μου προτεινετε καποιον πτηνιατρο στη θεσσαλονικη και πιο συγκεκριμενα αν γινεται κοντα στους Αμπελοκηπους. Δεν εχει καποιο προβλημα το κοκατιλ μου αλλα θα ηθελα να τον παω για καποιον προληπτικο ελεγχο. Μπορειτε να μου στειλετε πμ αν υπαρχει καποιο θεμα..

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα Αλεξανδρε.

Έχεις λάβει κάποιο μήνυμα, από κάποιο μέλος που έχει επισκεφτεί κάποιον γιατρό ; 

Θέλεις να σου στείλω τη λίστα στη Θεσσαλονίκη ;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Οχι δεν εχω λαβει τπτ. Στειλε μου τη λιστα αλλα θα ηθελα αν μπορει καποιος να μου κανει καποια πιο συγκεκριμενη συσταση.

----------


## jk21

η λιστα για θεσσαλονικη εσταλη

----------


## nikos8

Μπορω να εχω επισης τη λιστα;  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εστάλη η λίστα για Θεσσαλονίκη!

----------


## R3vo

μπορείτε να μου στειλετε και εμενα την λιστα? ή να την αναρτήσετε δημόσια

----------


## jk21

ενδιαφερεσαι για Θεσσαλονικη ή καπου αλλου ; θα σου σταλει με πμ οταν διευκρινισεις  . Δημοσια δεν δινεται λογω κανονων

*Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com κανονας 10Γ*

----------


## Athens

Γεια σας! Αν και το ποστ έγινε 2 χρόνια πριν, θα μπορούσα να έχω και εγώ αυτή τη λίστα; Με ενδιαφέρουν πτηνιατροι στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

σου στελνω

----------


## Παρασκευη

Γεια σας! Θα ήθελα και εγώ τη λίστα παρακαλώ αν γίνεται. Έχουν περασει αρκετά χρόνια από την τελευταία απάντηση, όποτε ελπίζω να βρω κάποιον!

----------


## amastro

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...81%CF%89%CE%BD

----------

